# ICAClient: image artefacts

## wasteland.rfc822

Hi folks,

hope someone can shed some light on this for me.

I'm having some trouble with image artefacts when I use the ICAClient (Some icons are damaged, random stripes within the ICA Session), and was hoping that some of you might have some thoughts on the issue. It's been happening since my last "update world" some days ago. Before the upgrade ICAClient was working fine.

I suspect this is related to *xorg* or *font* issues ...

Does anybody have any solutions or ideas on how to dig deeper into this?

Thx, Emanuel

--

 /opt/ICAClient $ ldd wfica.bin 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7715000)

        libXaw.so.7 => /usr/lib32/libXaw.so.7 (0xf768e000)

        libXt.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXt.so.6 (0xf763c000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 (0xf7522000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXext.so.6 (0xf7513000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf750e000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib32/libpthread.so.0 (0xf74f5000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf73ab000)

        libXmu.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXmu.so.6 (0xf7394000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libSM.so.6 (0xf738b000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libICE.so.6 (0xf7373000)

        libXpm.so.4 => /usr/lib32/libXpm.so.4 (0xf7361000)

        libuuid.so.1 => /lib32/libuuid.so.1 (0xf735c000)

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libxcb.so.1 (0xf7343000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXau.so.6 (0xf733f000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xf7339000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7716000)

----------

## V-Li

Today I updated the font dependencies, maybe they help.  Do a sync and update of world.

----------

## wasteland.rfc822

Hmm, as of 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296182

I 've manually installed fonts dependencies:

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

But this does not solve my prbl with image artefacts ...

----------

## V-Li

Ok, then show me your emerge --info.  Do you have more than one machine you connect, too?

----------

## wasteland.rfc822

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 29 Dec 2009 16:15:03 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -msse4.1 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 at4 avahi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bzip2 c++ cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcp dirac divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fortran fuse gdbm gimp gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 irc jpeg kde lame laptop latex logrotate mikmod mmx modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nomotif nptlonly nsplugin ogg ogm opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pstricks python qt4 readline reflection samba scim sdl session sid smp spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vcd vim-syntax wifi wma wmf wmp xcb xinerama xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "intel"

	#You may want to set UXA here for the new acceleration

	#framework based on GEM

	Option      "AccelMethod"   "UXA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                #DRI does not work above 2048x2048 for pre-965

                #intel cards. Size is determined by xorg when

                #X is launched such that monitor resolutions fit.

                #Virtual 2048 2048

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

----------

## wasteland.rfc822

I connect to the same application server,  not seeing the problem on Citrix.

A couple of x11-libs/libX*** packages have been updated, for the case this is useful to know ...

----------

## V-Li

Nothing suspect here on first glance.  This may be related to you being on a testing system. I cannot help you too much as it is a binary-only package.

Do you have other machines to test with?

----------

## wasteland.rfc822

Too bad. That's my productive box   :Shocked:  and I can't follow up this issue on another machine.

Someone knows, whether it is possible to strace the wfcmgr appl?

----------

## V-Li

Hrm, it would help on fonts issues...but it does not sound like fonts issues but like a incompatability with an X library. Sure, strace it and see if an open fails.

----------

## kare

Same problem here. Did you find a solution?

----------

## V-Li

I did not.

----------

## nerve

We have also ICAClient on our company.

The solution for the image Artefacts is on 

media-libs/jpeg

ICAClient is binary and compiled against jpeg-6

In gentoo, jpeg-8b is now standard.

It shuld help to merge jpeg-6 and use this old version.

For me, it was the solution.

----------

